

Shashlik – Android Applications on Real Linux - jfreax
https://conf.kde.org/en/akademy2015/public/events/198

======
jfreax
The source code can be found on github [1].

[1]
[https://github.com/shashlik/shashlik](https://github.com/shashlik/shashlik)

